# New Chicks!



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just got my new chicks! I'm so excited! I have 6 red star female little babies and two ducks! I have them set up in my bedroom with food and water and a heat lamp. The ducks are fine, but the chicks seem to still be adjusting. Enjoy the pics! I'm so excited!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely pics, they look great.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So cute, look at the mini duck lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How cute! I would have them in my bedroom too!
I remember when my duck Donald looked like that! Thanks got sharing!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I mean thanks for sharing!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too cute! I'm so glad you shared the pics!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Uh oh, I think Robopetz had a typo in his comment. LOL....They are so cute; great, now I want a duck too!


----------



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

one if the ducks keeps walking out! They can fit through the cage, but she's the only on that's figured it out.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

The one in your hand looks like a female, based on bill color! Here is my new one.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lissa said:


> Uh oh, I think Robopetz had a typo in his comment. LOL....They are so cute; great, now I want a duck too!


Oh my!!!!! I didn't even realize that. My bad guys!!!!


----------



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

eqstrnathlete said:


> The one in your hand looks like a female, based on bill color! Here is my new one.


awww so cute! I'm glad mines a girl! I already named it rosy.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Aww what an adorable baby duck!


----------

